# brand new boats....seems like good prices if your looking



## semojetman (Aug 29, 2013)

https://springfield.craigslist.org/bod/4033066619.html


----------



## rockdamage (Aug 30, 2013)

great price .....


----------



## J Hartman (Aug 31, 2013)

looks good, just too small of motor.


----------

